# No longer stocking brown trout..question?



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Browns arent as big of a factor in the food chain as they are more apt. To be on goby..shad..or other I shore. Not that they eat ales but not like lake turds and salmon. They flat out ruined the brown fishery then cut it and blame it on returns. I can remember many days in the rivers in fall catching a bunch of browns. Sometimes more than steel. Now good luck...what changed....they stocked the wrong damn fish. Now they decided let's plant the wro g fish in the wrong part of the state. Lost most faith in them but hey...we can go look at sturgeon jump in the same spots they have always been.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"I caught a limit of Brown's damn near every trip for 5 years. Released a bunch."

If they want better returns, they should bump the limit to 5. Like Wisconsin. With browns it's either 0-1 or usually a limit in an hour. On the days I catch 6/9 I could easily catch 10/15...


----------

